
Secret sharing: A usable, reasonably secure alternative for PGP - prbinu
I recently open sourced a tool to share secrets between one or more users using SSH keys. 
Any comments, feedback welcome!<p>Here is the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;prbinu&#x2F;zcretshare
======
prbinu
[https://github.com/prbinu/zcretshare](https://github.com/prbinu/zcretshare)

